# Cannot upload my profile picture.



## Rayder (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been trying to update my personal profile picture and the forum won't let me.  Here's the pic I've been trying to use:





Even though that particular one is being hosted on pix.gbatemp.net, it won't let me upload it directly from my PC's HDD to my profile....and the profile pic uploader section doesn't seem to allow hosted pics to be selected.

I keep getting the message, "The upload failed. Please contact a board administrator."  I've turned off all manner of ad blocker and have tried using IE as well as Firefox to upload it.  I always get the same message.

Any ideas as to what the problem might be?


----------



## Ace (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't think it's been working for weeks. Probably better to PM a supervisor/Admin about it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 31, 2011)

Same here.
Admins please fix.


----------



## prowler (Jul 31, 2011)

The upload works randomly.

I couldn't change for weeks until I tried one day and it worked.
Edit: Also moderators not searching?
http://gbatemp.net/t301890-possibly-fixing...e-avatar-upload
Same page and all.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DroRox (Aug 1, 2011)

Yup both ways aren't working. One doesn't even give me the option!


----------



## prowler (Aug 1, 2011)

Personal picture needs to be uploaded onto the server which is a pain in the ass since it uses the same URL every time, so if someone has visited your profile before and doesn't clear their cache it still shows the old one.

Avatar can be uploaded either by the server (which goes the same for personal picture (same URL)) or direct link from another website.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 1, 2011)

Why is this STILL not fixed?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah i was getting the same problem just a few days ago with my avatar. I thought it was just me doing something stupid, i guess i was wrong.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 1, 2011)

For me it works every time in gc.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 1, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> For me it works every time in gc.


Well, I used to use GC before my mom took my computer away, but it didn't work. 
I wish I could upload a personal photo!


----------



## Jeff Romanov (Aug 3, 2011)

Is the problem caused by sever block or something like that? I don't know this, but I also can not upload my photo. Nobody comes to solve it?


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 3, 2011)

Ive been without an Avatar for a week


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 3, 2011)

Yea I Pm'd a Mod about my Personal photo and all they said was "well it looks like you got your avy working". >> I was asking about my personal pic. I replied but never got a response. Kinda mad they dodged me there. Coulda just said "Fuck if I know how to fix it, sorry."


----------



## wasim (Aug 3, 2011)

i PM'd a mod and posted this still no

but it actually worked for some members ( narayan )


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been able to change my avatar just now.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't change my personal photo either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (though posting my avatar in pix.gbatemp or somewhere else, it's a no go for the personal pic...


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 4, 2011)

Jerome10 said:
			
		

> Can't change my personal photo either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this. i fergot to mention that uploading an avatar via the avatar page doesn't work, just like the personal picture. but uploading to pix.gbatemp.net then linking to that works for the avy. the personal photo thing doesn't have a link-able option tho


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 16, 2011)

I still cant update my avatar.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Aug 23, 2011)

nm


----------



## Rayder (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been trying to update my personal profile picture and the forum won't let me.  Here's the pic I've been trying to use:





Even though that particular one is being hosted on pix.gbatemp.net, it won't let me upload it directly from my PC's HDD to my profile....and the profile pic uploader section doesn't seem to allow hosted pics to be selected.

I keep getting the message, "The upload failed. Please contact a board administrator."  I've turned off all manner of ad blocker and have tried using IE as well as Firefox to upload it.  I always get the same message.

Any ideas as to what the problem might be?


----------



## DroRox (Aug 28, 2011)

Guessin this isn't fixed yet. I really want to change my personal pic. -___-


----------

